

USB Power Adapter Takeback Program - thefrustumblog
http://thefrustum.com/blog/2013/8/5/usb-power-adapter-takeback-program

======
pedalpete
What's with the serial number validation? Are they trying to track down if any
malware has been installed by these devices?

~~~
ben1040
Apparently there's a limit of one adapter per device you own, so I guess they
track which devices have already been "used."

[http://www.apple.com/support/usbadapter-
takeback/](http://www.apple.com/support/usbadapter-takeback/)

